# Saved Through THE Childbearing (1 Tim 2:15)



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 17, 2007)

On the HB

rsc​


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 17, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> On the HB
> 
> rsc​



Thank you Dr. Clark. I argued this very thing to a reformed seminary professor about 5 years ago. He was skeptical about my uninformed view (I was new to the Reformed faith). It seemed so obvious to me, but I "kept it in my heart."

It is heartening to see it being addressed by real scholars.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 17, 2007)

> 1 Timothy 2:15 (ESV)
> Yet she will be saved through childbearing—if they continue in faith and love and holiness, with self-control.
> 
> 1 Timothy 4:16 (ESV)
> Keep a close watch on yourself and on the teaching. Persist in this, for by so doing you will save both yourself and your hearers.



Here is another possibility I have heard. Look at 1 Timothy 2:15: read it without "through childbearing". _Yet she will be saved —if they continue in faith and love and holiness, with self-control_. That sounds like the perseverance of the saints. Now add "through childbearing" back in and compare with 1 Timothy 4:16. It's rather similar. According to this reading, perseverance is not merely abstract: it's perseverance in Christian life _in the responsibilities God has given you_. So Timothy, a minister, cannot persevere without persevering in a close watch on himself and his teaching. So the typical woman who gets married and has children cannot persevere without persevering in the duties God has given her within the home. Perseverance in grace necessarily involves perseverance in vocation.

What do other people think of this?


----------



## MW (Dec 17, 2007)

It's an interesting allegorical interpretation, but the context shows the salvation is from the deception Eve fell into, whereby she usurped the authority of the man. It's not salvation from the physical pains and dangers associated with childbearing, but deliverance from the temptations associated with public office if she gives herself to serve in that private sphere which is ordained for women in the gift of childbearing.


----------



## MW (Dec 17, 2007)

py3ak said:


> > 1 Timothy 2:15 (ESV)
> > Yet she will be saved through childbearing—if they continue in faith and love and holiness, with self-control.
> >
> > 1 Timothy 4:16 (ESV)
> ...






I'd just be careful not to absolutise the means, since the apostle is only providing a remedy for a particular problem.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 17, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> I'd just be careful not to absolutise the means, since the apostle is only providing a remedy for a particular problem.



That was actually drawn from Albert Martin.


----------



## SRoper (Dec 18, 2007)

py3ak said:


> > 1 Timothy 2:15 (ESV)
> > Yet she will be saved through childbearing—if they continue in faith and love and holiness, with self-control.
> >
> > 1 Timothy 4:16 (ESV)
> ...



I recognize that it is a difficult passage, but I find this interpretation more persuasive. It seems to me that the flow of the passage is women aren't to teach, but they do well to continue in the duties of childbearing.


----------

